# New Aqua Japan Tank



## Ajax (Feb 22, 2011)

My girlfriend bought me a surprise Aqua Japan AJ-25 aquarium to keep me entertained while she's out on a family vacation! 

I've never heard of AquaJapan, and the closest thing I could find to any reference online was here: AQUA JAPAN AJ-25 ¿ª·ÅÊ½±³²¿¹ýÂËÃÔÄãË®×åÏä-ÌÔ±¦Íø

Any idea how much a tank like this would usually go for? It looks just like any other ADA rimless, and she scored it for only 50 dollars with her feminine powers down at the LFS. Came with a pretty strong light, as well as filter, so it looks like I'm just going to have to buy myself a pump for the filter, and a heater.

any suggestions on what I should do with it? I'm thinking either nano planted for my betta, or a shrimp tank to start a colony.

And am I supposed to be rinsing out my filter media? It's a bag of those white biocylinders that are ceramic or something.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Ajax said:


> 1. Any idea how much a tank like this would usually go for?
> 
> 2. any suggestions on what I should do with it? I'm thinking either nano planted for my betta, or a shrimp tank to start a colony.
> 
> 3. And am I supposed to be rinsing out my filter media? It's a bag of those white biocylinders that are ceramic or something.


1. New, probably $50-$80. Used, free-$20

2. Give it to me! Haha, I always like small tanks as shrimp colonies.

3. Yes, otherwise ceramic dust will flood into your tank and might cause problems.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

if the 25 are cm looks like a 10" cube So under 7 1/2g.

Cute tank.

might make an interesting sea horse tank. 

But that's money. LOL


----------



## Ajax (Feb 22, 2011)

I didn't think I could do a saltwater tank with this equipment. Is it pretty much the same type of equipment as a freshwater? I was always under the impression that they needed much stronger lighting, different filter, etc.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Ajax said:


> I didn't think I could do a saltwater tank with this equipment. Is it pretty much the same type of equipment as a freshwater? I was always under the impression that they needed much stronger lighting, different filter, etc.


Yea that's what they tell ya.

But I say Bull!!!!!!!*old dude

(well except for some harder to keep corals anyway)

You could just use macro algaes like caulerpa profilera (spelling LOL) which will prefor much the same function as plants in FW tanks.

You can also use cheapie landscape type rocks.

And play sand for a substrate.

then follow the "beaslbob build" ideas with those changes.

Works fine for marine tanks.


my .02


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

I picked one out for my daughter. new for $25.00


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It would make an ideal betta tank or a nice little shrimp tank. Where does your betta live now? If he's in a bowl now go with the betta, he'll be really happy with the space and easier to look after.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow,what a lovely little tank!I think it will be perfect for a betta,except,does it have a lid?They are jumpers,remember?If not I am sure you can get a piece of glass cut to your specifics for it.

You have a very thoughtful girlfriend!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I need to find me a woman that buys me stuff like that. Notice I didn't say gf......


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL,Ben.So you need a sugar momma.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm trying to get my husband into buying me small tanks. He thinks the more gallons for your bucks the better and has surprised me by giving me a 100gallon and a 90 gallon tank. While it's very thoughtful living in a small 3rd floor doesn't make it very practical!


----------



## Ajax (Feb 22, 2011)

Yup it came with a glass lid, so that it's 6 walls of rimless glass. Quite the cube, and I'm very thankful that I found a girl so supportive of the hobby  I'm definitely turning it into a betta tank, and I'll be sure to post on the forum when I finish it up. 

snail: bigger tanks are great because you get to stock with most of the fish that you'd ever want, but the aesthetics of an aquascaped nano tank on a desk or counter, especially in an apartment, are sexy as heck! I couldn't imagine myself having the patience to fully plant a 90 or 100! I've always wanted a bigger tank though, but I'll save that til I move out into a bigger place.


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

With seven tanks in my den, a 60, a 55, two 20's, two 10's and a 2.5 betta tank, I've come to the conclusion that I like big tanks better. The main reason is maintenance. It has become somewhat of pita to do a 50% wc on all of them on Saturdays. It took about 4 hours to do all of mine yesterday and I didn't even test. (that did include filter stuff that I don't usually do every week, thank God for the canisters)

That being said, I need all of them for the specific purpose, species, and plants, etc. that I want to have. I might as well get about 5 100+ tanks and just be done with it. Once the initial investment and setup is done, the maintenance time is just about the same for a 10 as it is for 60, imho.

Glad you got yours though. I look forward to seeing some pics of what you do with it. I've seen some really beautiful ones. And oh, btw, I have a wife who just says, write a check and get what you want. Lucky me, right? (she better watch out though, I may need a new house to keep my tanks!)


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

Personally I like to see my fish swim around in bigger tanks, and they seem to enjoy the freedom...


----------



## PotatoFace (May 3, 2013)

I just cycled a aquajapan 10 gallon tank. But I dont understand how the pump works. The vent where the water flows out is submerged underwater and its just making a underwater current. There are no bubbles. Does this mean I have to buy an extra pump?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

very nice tank.its a good first tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

PotatoFace said:


> I just cycled a aquajapan 10 gallon tank. But I dont understand how the pump works. The vent where the water flows out is submerged underwater and its just making a underwater current. There are no bubbles. Does this mean I have to buy an extra pump?


You dont always need bubbles to oxygenate the water. What types of fish are you keeping in there?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

i agree you don't always need bubbles.i just let the output ripple the top of the water.i do this on all my tanks and don't use a air pump.i have a backup air pump just in case the power goes out.


----------



## PotatoFace (May 3, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> You dont always need bubbles to oxygenate the water. What types of fish are you keeping in there?



Tanks you for the reply. I have had tanks in the past but I always assumed that seeing bubbles was the only sign of aeration. But i know now that flow correlates to oxygen even if the the outlet is submerged underwater like the biocube has. 

I have 6 celestial pearl danios (galaxy rasboras) in a quarantine tank at the moment. 

Many thanks for taking the time to read and reply to my question.


----------

